# 2003 Yamaha 40/30, is this a GOOD DEAL?



## Tbradley (Aug 22, 2013)

I can get a 2003 Yamaha 40/30 for $2600. Its a four stroke carb model, manual tilt, manual start. Dealer says its been on the showroom floor all this time. Looking to put it on a 1648, 1552 or 1652 lightweight Alweld or similar, something no more than .080". Probably looking at 275 to 330lbs. for the boat. Currently have a 1448 Seaark with a Mercury 25hp two stroke prop that will run four guys on plane. Would a setup like this be comparable to what I have currently?? I keep reading mixed reviews on the 40/30, that they will plane with four and other times that three people is the max and some saying no more than two. What is ya'lls take? Thanks..


----------



## Johny25 (Aug 22, 2013)

Have to take into account the size of the people, design of the hull that the motor is on, and was the motor even set up right....trim/tilt and height wise out of the water. I am not familiar with Yamy's but I would believe a motor of that size on a small aluminum would have no issue planing with at least 3 average sized adults. FYI it is easier to plane a wider hull.....more surface area


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 22, 2013)

I bought a spanking new Yam 25 SEHA (4 stroke w/ electric start) for $3500 2 years ago.


----------



## lowe1648 (Aug 22, 2013)

I run a 1652j alweld .100 with a 40/28 2 stroke Yamaha and it will plane 4 of us plus 14 gallons of gas and a couple batteries. It's about as much as you will want to try hauling with that size motor and hull.


----------



## Tbradley (Aug 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327023#p327023 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 22 Aug 2013, 16:43[/url]"]I bought a spanking new Yam 25 SEHA (4 stroke w/ electric start) for $3500 2 years ago.



Gonna try to get them down to $2000, and then still not sure if its the size HP I want to go with. Just don't like the weight of the 60/40 four strokes. Is a 40/30 jet comparable to a 25hp prop motor?? I've been very satisfied with my Mercury 25hp 2 stroke prop, just getting tired of banging the prop.


----------



## overboard (Aug 25, 2013)

Don't know too much about them, but there was just a used 4 stroke 40/30 tiller on a local CL for $3,000. It looked like new and didn't last too long.
If it's still there, there was a new one listed on E-Bay for close to $6,000. 
$2,600 sounds like a pretty good price for that motor, but if you can get it cheaper that's even better!
As for how it will perform????????; someone else will be able to answer that.


----------



## hotshotinn (Aug 25, 2013)

I tell you.I bought a new 40/30 yamaha four stroker and am running it on my 1648 Alumacraft and it a good performer.I get 26 to 27mph going down river and 25 to 26 going up with just me in the boat.Dont overload you boat and you will be fine,that is the secrut


----------

